# Oil Changes



## adfodo (Oct 30, 2007)

How often do you change your oil and what kind do you use?


----------



## SentraCentralKY (Nov 19, 2007)

Every 5000 miles. Mobil 1 full synthetic and Mobil 1 oil filter. M-108 I think it is.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

3750 miles, use at least a part synthetic blend in my educated opinion


----------



## Josh350 (Feb 26, 2008)

every 3000 miles, castrol full synthetic and fram oil filter.


----------



## VA06TITAN (Feb 23, 2008)

I personally use AMSOIL XL 5W-30. I change every 6 months / 7,500 miles with the WIX filter. If you are into the extended drain intervals, AMSOIL also offers 100% synthetic oils that are *GUARANTEED* up to 30,000 miles / 1 year between oil changes. I also use the EaA drop-in DRY air filter which is rated at 100,000 miles before needing to be replaced. If you're interested, I can get you the oil and filters.


----------



## VA06TITAN (Feb 23, 2008)

Josh, just curious, why would you use a fully synthetic oil if you're changing out every 3,000 miles ?


----------



## Josh350 (Feb 26, 2008)

VA06TITAN said:


> Josh, just curious, why would you use a fully synthetic oil if you're changing out every 3,000 miles ?


i have just changed at 3000 with all of my cars. and i have a really bad procrastination problem, and if i wait to change every 5000 then i might not get it done till 6000. i'm just scared of doing it too late.

rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

Every 2000 miles here. I use Greddy synthetic oil.


----------



## pangoman (Jun 20, 2008)

VA06TITAN said:


> I personally use AMSOIL XL 5W-30. I change every 6 months / 7,500 miles with the WIX filter. If you are into the extended drain intervals, AMSOIL also offers 100% synthetic oils that are *GUARANTEED* up to 30,000 miles / 1 year between oil changes. I also use the EaA drop-in DRY air filter which is rated at 100,000 miles before needing to be replaced. If you're interested, I can get you the oil and filters.


I currently use Royal Purple with WIX filters. I change the oil every 7000 miles and the filter every 3500 miles (add a quart).

What kind of pricing can you give on the AMSOIL full synthetic 5W-30?


----------



## VA06TITAN (Feb 23, 2008)

pangoman said:


> I currently use Royal Purple with WIX filters. I change the oil every 7000 miles and the filter every 3500 miles (add a quart).
> 
> What kind of pricing can you give on the AMSOIL full synthetic 5W-30?


pangoman, I sent you a PM.:thumbup:


----------



## Pete196 (Mar 25, 2007)

If anyone is replacing a full synthetic at the 3,000 mark, they're throwing their money away. If the change is done correctly and you're using a good filter, the oil can easily last to 6,000 and above. 

I've used Mobil 1 in my Volvo Turbo for years and leave it in for 8,000, but replace the filter at 4,000. I think the key is to get a good drain on the change - get it nice and hot, then let it drain for a good 10 minutes.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

Pete196 said:


> If anyone is replacing a full synthetic at the 3,000 mark, they're throwing their money away. If the change is done correctly and you're using a good filter, the oil can easily last to 6,000 and above.
> 
> I've used Mobil 1 in my Volvo Turbo for years and leave it in for 8,000, but replace the filter at 4,000. I think the key is to get a good drain on the change - get it nice and hot, then let it drain for a good 10 minutes.


speak for yourself. Things start to change when you mod the car or drive it hard.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Old $chool said:


> speak for yourself. Things start to change when you mod the car or drive it hard.


I agree! When your oil hits 1000+ degs. with turbos no type of oil is going to last long.


----------



## Pete196 (Mar 25, 2007)

Old $chool said:


> speak for yourself. Things start to change when you mod the car or drive it hard.



Well I guess if you're playing Johnny Rutherford every day of the week, you have a point.

For the other 99.6% of us, if you're using a quality full synthetic like AMSOIL, Red Line or Mobil 1 in your daily runner, you're buying more protection than you'll probably ever need. Even the manufacturers indicate a 15,000 and up change interval. I buy the full synthetic and change it way before that. I don't mind the cost and I think it's worth it - but it doesn't put a warm spot up my leg.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

^agreed. 

I don't drive my car hard unless I have a reason (track event, dyno, etc) to. I have a ton of money in my motor, so I always want everything to be running perfect with minimal wear. But even if you aren't built with twins, things like nitrous can burn the viscosity out of oil real quick.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Old $chool said:


> ^agreed.
> 
> I don't drive my car hard unless I have a reason (track event, dyno, etc) to. I have a ton of money in my motor, so I always want everything to be running perfect with minimal wear. But even if you aren't built with twins, things like nitrous can burn the viscosity out of oil real quick.



We do think alike!


----------



## GLU49T (Feb 13, 2009)

every 5k is fine


----------

